# Antiques Roadshow or The Yarder Arrives



## slowp (Aug 17, 2010)

A vintage 1950s yarder has arrived on the job. I think he said it was a Tinsdale? (Help needed from Humptulips.) The name started with a T and it was manufactured over on the peninsula. It is a 2 drum machine, but they think that the strawline drum can work as a haulback. This picture was taken before the guylines were strung out. 







Our area stayed in a Level II precaution class. If tomorrow is still that way, maybe we shall see some yarding. The skyline is inch line and the skid line looks like what the other loggers use for skyline so it may be overkill. The tube is 80 feet--more overkill. I haven't been around one of these since the good days of clearcutting. 

They had some complications threading the skid line through the carriage, but with electrical tape reinforced with duck tape (silver) and a medium hammer followed by a larger hammer, they got it done. 

Stay tuned.


----------



## forestryworks (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. Always enjoy your posts, Slowp.


----------



## slowp (Aug 17, 2010)

They seem nice. My dad would have had a fit and thrown tools if faced with the carriage threading problem. I would have said bad words. But they just tried various methods and got the problem solved. Duck tape, electrical tape and hammers. All that was lacking was some baling wire.


----------



## slowp (Aug 18, 2010)

More pictures. Note the change in weather. Yesterday was hot and in the 90s. This morning, the fog rolled in. It felt good.
















I believe this was the tail tree.


----------



## Burvol (Aug 18, 2010)

Boman carriage on an old piece of iron is almost like power steering in an old classic car. Nice upgrade that takes away the nastalga, but makes it more pleasent to drive


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 18, 2010)

Your weather today looked kinda like ours. It rained off and on all day. Temps didn't make it over 84 today. That looks like a good old piece of equipment that should be displayed somewhere. Reminds me of some of the farmers that a new piece of equipment is 30 years old.


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 18, 2010)

I hope you opened their eyes to the world of colored duct tape. Silver is so 1970.

I don't imagine there are many working yarders that old. I hope the line are good!


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 20, 2010)

I miss the '70s, silver tape and all.


----------



## slowp (Aug 20, 2010)

They kept it authentic and used silver tape. They had a couple of brand new rolls handy.


----------



## Hddnis (Aug 21, 2010)

slowp said:


> They seem nice. My dad would have had a fit and thrown tools if faced with the carriage threading problem. I would have said bad words. But they just tried various methods and got the problem solved. Duck tape, electrical tape and hammers. All that was lacking was some baling wire.





They'll never make it on AxMen, or whatever the name of that show is.




Mr. HE


----------



## catbuster (Aug 22, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> Your weather today looked kinda like ours. It rained off and on all day. Temps didn't make it over 84 today. That looks like a good old piece of equipment that should be displayed somewhere. Reminds me of some of the farmers that a new piece of equipment is 30 years old.



I was in the RRG backpacking along swift camp and it was a lot like that there.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 22, 2010)

Hddnis said:


> They'll never make it on AxMen, or whatever the name of that show is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, the standard in these parts is still the Link-Belt, 1960's machine that was the original cable driven excavator, converted to yarding duties. Definatly not AxMen material- Sam


----------



## MO-Iron (Aug 23, 2010)

Slowp, thanks for taking the time and effort to post the many pictures that you put on the site. I frequently check the forestry and logging forum for the great pictures that you and some of the others post. I no longer work in the timber industry and thus don't post here, but I still stop by to enjoy the pictures.

Thanks again,
MO-Iron


----------



## burntslap (Aug 25, 2010)

Bowman? That's an Eagle painted Acme yellow!





Burvol said:


> Boman carriage on an old piece of iron is almost like power steering in an old classic car. Nice upgrade that takes away the nastalga, but makes it more pleasent to drive


----------



## slowp (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes it is an Eagle.


----------



## Humptulips (Sep 1, 2010)

slowp said:


> A vintage 1950s yarder has arrived on the job. I think he said it was a Tinsdale? (Help needed from Humptulips.) The name started with a T and it was manufactured over on the peninsula. It is a 2 drum machine, but they think that the strawline drum can work as a haulback. This picture was taken before the guylines were strung out.
> 
> Stay tuned.



Been on the road for a bit but now that I'm back, happy to oblige.
What you have there is a Tillman tower mounted on a triple drum.

Tillman never built yarders but they made towers and put a lot of them on triple drums and a few on misc. yarders. I worked on two, both were D9 cats with carco triple drums. They both had disc brakes and were real snake killers but would pull in a pretty good log.
They were made in Aberdeen and went out of business in the 70s.


----------



## slowp (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks. I hope to get some video of it running. I was home last week on Dr. orders, got up there Monday when they were derigging. They are learning about running it. I expect they'll be rigging it up tomorrow for the next setting. 

The line and carriage alone pulled over the first tail tree they hung it on. The tree was a bit "challenged" as it was growing out of the side of an old skid road.


----------



## Humptulips (Sep 1, 2010)

After rereading this I noticed you ageing it to the 50s. Not so, probably built late 60s. 
I was thinking of another Tillman tower I worked on for a short time. It had what is known as a wide face triple drum. If anyone knows what that is you'll know it really goes back. The drums were manufactured in 1946 but the tower was put on in the 60s.
Your machine could be similar. Might be a bit of age difference between the hoist and the tower.


----------



## slowp (Sep 1, 2010)

One of the guys who was setting it up said it was from the 50s, but he could be wrong. It won't be operating until next week.


----------



## slowp (Sep 8, 2010)

Some yarding going on. 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IwjTWV8yqw0?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IwjTWV8yqw0?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------

